# Belforte Lip R148 Electronic



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anybody remember that haul of 32 electronic watches I bought back in December?







The topic and seller's photos are here.

Anyway, for the last couple of days, I've been struggling with the two military-style ones. This has involved cobbling together various bits from other movements in the haull...but theses cases, dials and hands were in good condition...nearly NOS but not quite, there are signs of scratching on the chromed cases and backs for battery changing. (Battery leakage has cause some damage in some of the other movements







).

However, out of the 32 movements, I reckon approx 20 can be restored.







The LIP R 148 movement in all these watches seems to be pretty hardy.









No apologies for posting 5 photos....I'm pleased with the results









Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice work Paul, well done


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done Paul, youre right to be pleased with the results.

Richard


----------

